# Where to buy #12 scraper blades?



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm ready to upgrade the cutter on my Stanley #12 scraper plane. Presently it's got a piece of old handsaw in it, something better suited to the #80. I want to slap a bit fat thick piece of metal in there. I'm looking at the Hock ($30ish. [email protected]#n that's like a weeks worth of happy meals.), laughing at the LN ($65 Really? Have you read my nickname? Does it say Joe's Bucket-O-Gold???), and wondering - am I missing anybody? Stanley doesn't sell them anymore. Are there any newcomers on the replacement blade market that aren't charging more for the cutter than the tool itself is worth?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I might have something to work quite well for you. What are the dimensions / thickness?


----------



## Rwelch (Mar 11, 2012)

Pinnacle probably makes replacement blades I think woodcraft sells them but, you can find them amazon as well


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks. Woodcraft sells the PInnacle which may or may not be more expensive than the Hocks. Some of their scraper blades are $20, others are $36. They can't be bothered to put actual measurements on their website, just which "new" tool it is for - so I'd have to sit down and google each new tool until I found one that had a cutter the same size as the original Stanley #12. Unfortunately I'm just as lazy as I am cheap. :laughing:


----------

